# Pup doesn't bark at all...



## eliyah (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi folks, 

My 6 month old purebred GSD, Jack has been with me for like 3 months but has only barked for 2 or 3 times (when he saw a cow or a goat). I've owned two GSDs before this one, they were pretty vocal.

I know dogs that don't bark are good, but Jack wouldn't bark or show any agitation even when he needs to go potty, and every time I've to guess whether it is the 'time' or not. So we are having 'accidents' almost every day when I fail to make my guess on time since I can't keep an eye on him 24/7. 

How can I make him bark when he has to go (or when he sees a 'danger'). I've tried crate, tethered him... but nothing worked. He's in perfect health and has no other issues whatsoever. 

Look forward to your insightful responses.

Many thanks,
Ali.


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

He doesn't do the "nose-down-potty-runaround"? 

If you crate him at night, does he whine or just soil the crate?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dex didnt start barking till between 8 and 9 months. He always nosed us and whined when he had to go potty. If that didnt work hed take my hand in his mouth and gently pull me to the back door. I thought hed never bark. Now he does at every bump in the night


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My GSD's don't bark until older either. It's a blessing actually so I wouldn't push that  .

My dogs also don't signal when they have to go out, specially not with barking. If you are still having accidents I'm thinking it's not cause of a signal but your pup isn't really house broken. 

By 6 months my GSD's can all easily last 8 hours or more with no accidents. 

So, unless there is a medical issue with a urinary tract or kidney infection (go to vet if not sure) I'd just go back a few steps and start up with the 'how to housebreak my puppy' type stuff.

Go out WITH your pup every hour or so. Nice puppy party when they 'go'. And use closed doors/baby gates in the house to make sure the pup is ALWAYS in the same room as you so you will see the signs of them having to 'go' even if it's just them squatting! You can get your 'uh uh' in to correct for the squat then tear outside with them to finish and have the 'puppy party'. 

Timing is KEY to housebreak. Timing for them in the house to mark the 'bad'. Timing for in the yard to mark the 'good'.

Good luck!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Can you train him to use a bell when he's gotta go? 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

New he only rings the bell when he wants back in.lol sorry summer just kidding. Have a great day! Seriously I would just watch after feeding learn to read the dog. If I am reading and my dog starts pacing and gets in my face time to go. You can say do you have to use the bathroom and he will bark! Good luck Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

SummerGSDLover said:


> Can you train him to use a bell when he's gotta go?
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


Yes you could summer. Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

this is why i like large breed dogs, they don't bark unless they have a good reason.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

It is said you shouldn't punish your dog up to one year old, especially males, but you shoud put his nose into his little pond and take him outside immediately. Why have you decided he must bark? Not necessarily. Though, he must be agitated. His feeding times must be precise, so, you could predict any urges.


----------



## crystalA (Dec 3, 2013)

My puppy ozzy has started kennel raring for helping with potty trying. This is only when we are not home or for bedtime . He screams and whines like a child at first but he has done a lot better. I started with giving him a treat for not fighting with me to go in the kennel and a treat for potting out side or a you toy to show him good boy. But he barks all the time


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

David Taggart said:


> It is said you shouldn't punish your dog up to one year old, especially males, but you shoud put his nose into his little pond and take him outside immediately. Why have you decided he must bark? Not necessarily. Though, he must be agitated. His feeding times must be precise, so, you could predict any urges.


Please don't do this. Shoving his nose into waste isn't going to teach him anything except that you are a weirdo. 

Follow Maggie's advice, and while you're at it, you can repeat the same cue word every time he is peeing (like Go Potty, or Do Your Business)... and wind up with a dog that will go on cue. Awfully convenient sometimes. You can also do some kind of signal every time you go out so that he learns to 'tell' you he wants to go... ringing a bell, sitting in a certain place, etc.

As far as making him bark, he might just be a quiet dog. He may begin barking as he matures, or he may never be the kind of dog that barks.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

bill said:


> New he only rings the bell when he wants back in.lol sorry summer just kidding. Have a great day! Seriously I would just watch after feeding learn to read the dog. If I am reading and my dog starts pacing and gets in my face time to go. You can say do you have to use the bathroom and he will bark! Good luck Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha. It's all good. Funny Guy Bill. <~~~ you've just been renamed. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks summer lol bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

If the dog doesn't show any signs that he needs to go outside to potty then he isn't actually potty trained. I don't know any dogs that once they actually learn that outside is the place to do their business, will random crap in the house for fun. Go get a deodorizing spray from a pet shop and wipe everywhere the dog has gone. Get rid of the smell from inside your house so the dog doesn't think it's ok to keep going there. Then from then on its on you and not the dog. If the dog poops outside and then isn't watched closely enough and poops inside, then it takes the dog a lot longer to learn where the correct place to potty is.


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

Bentley took a while to potty train, but that's because WE were doing it wrong. He had too much freedom in the house during the day and we didn't take him out often enough. It was OUR fault, not his. He was fine in his crate (took to it immediatly: if he whined at night he went outside, no play just potty time), but free range in the house was something else.

We fixed the problem by taking him out CONSTANTLY. 
First thing out of the crate in the morning: potty.
Every two hours: potty time.
Playing for 15-20 minutes: potty.
Right after eating: potty. 
Just woke up from a nap: potty.
Come home between classes after an hour in the crate: potty.
Before bedtime: potty.

All the time. I would walk out with him, sometimes he would look at me until I told him "go potty". When he came back he got a treat and I told him, "Good potty, good Bentley." 

He does great now at five months, we trust him in the house so long as we are home. If we leave, he goes in his crate.

Edit: Bentley doesn't bark to go out. He walks over and paws the door, or comes over and leans against us and just STARES with that look.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take him out more often. his signal to go out maybe very
subtle.


----------



## eliyah (Dec 4, 2013)

Nah, no signal at all but in the day I take him out quite frequently. It's usually late night when he does it even inside his crate.


----------



## eliyah (Dec 4, 2013)

The good thing is that someone mentioned that he might start barking when is 8 months or older, I can wait a couple more months


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

Does he have full range in his crate? If so, you may need to put a divider in so he has just enough room to lay down. 

We took Bentleys out too soon, had to put it back in for a while and then slowly move it over an inch or two at a time.

May be worth a try to set two alarms at night, maybe three hours apart, and wake him up to take him outside. After a few nights, cut it back to once, see how he does.

Bentley escaped his crate last night while we were at the movies: we came home to both dogs having a grand time and some poop on the kitchen tile. We can't blame him, we were gone for a while and he managed an escape. It happens.  But he didn't destroy anything, and that makes us happy.


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

I had read alot jake rarly barked he only startedat about 6 months he now doesnt start they only bark in fear to if need to be jake thinks that bin wheels r going to take over workd so he insists in fighting with them so enjoy the peace now lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

